# How to set up a coffee shop by Don Clarke



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Great book about setting up a coffee shop business that will make you money from the start - Don Clarke's practical and illustrated book "How to set up a coffee shop". Please visit at http://howtosetupacoffeeshop.co.uk

More...


----------

